# Escape with CAO at Blue Havana II



## BlueHavanaII-cl (Apr 7, 2007)

4pm-10pm 

Escape with CAO in Alpharetta at Blue Havana II. CAO featured cigars will include CAO Gold Maduro, CAO Brazilia, and CAO Italia. Take advantage of one-day only special deals, free cigars, and door prizes. Meet CAO Regional Sales Manager, Jeff Tinnell, and "Escape with CAO!"


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Psssst......

Can I come harass Jeff? HAHAHAHA. Rep humor. Priceless.


----------

